# What does this pedigree mean?



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

My friend has an interesting horse. Neither of us have any experience in QH stallions, so what was this horse bred for? Does it have any famous stallions in it?

Whos Kid Quarter Horse

He's built like a tank.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's halter bred and impo needs to be gelded no matter what he looks like as he is HYPP N/H...


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

He should be, he's halter bred. Pretty nicely halter bred, at that. Has he been HYPP tested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted at the same time..also didn't check the info box lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

kassierae said:


> He should be, he's halter bred. Pretty nicely halter bred, at that. Has he been HYPP tested?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It says in the info section of the pedigree that he is, in fact, N/H.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I must have posted the same time you did and corrected myself, stating I didn't look. I just glanced at the pedigree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also nice of you to claim him being a friends horse and a stallion when he is listed in your "barn" as yours and a gelding...


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Also nice of you to claim him being a friends horse and a stallion when he is listed in your "barn" as yours and a gelding...


Hahaha, nice catch there, I never look at people's barns . It lists in this horses pedigree on ABP that he's a gelding also. Perhaps she means something else? Or perhaps it's a very very backyard-bred "stallion, lol.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think she's saying this horse is a stallion- just that she doesn't know any of the stallions in the pedigree.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*shrugs*. The OP reads to me that her "friend" has a "stallion" and they don't know if his breeding is any good.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I like those quotation marks. 

Who doesn't know who Impressive is?! Dear lord girl.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh wow this horse is genetic nightmare with Impressive so heavily bred(over 5 times on both sides) as well as Conclusive.

If he has good conformation he is a decently bred halter horse. Hoping hes a gelding as there is way to many genetic problems in his lines. As well as him being N/H


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe she edited her post, but it just says her friend has an interesting horse, not stallion.

Either way, I do hope that any horse that's N/H (or worse, H/H) is gelded or spayed to prevent it from being used for breeding. :-|


----------

